# working the doors



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

right, seen as there seems to be more and more posts regarding people thinking of starting working as a doorman i thought we could have a post where any current (or ex) doormen could post their experiences, good and bad

usually i post a big long load of drivel in each post and i thought it would be easier if we could just post a link to this everytime the question is asked (which is quite a lot as bodybuilding and the doors seem to go hand-in-hand)

if people think it is a good idea we could possibly set it as a sticky (if it is popular/useful)

i know there are a couple of moderators and members who have/do work the doors and i know that there is www.workingthedoors.co.uk/forum but i could also recommend a number of good books (one im reading at the moment)

anyway im gibbering


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I know you're not in the same area as me pal, but what's the current door supervisor situation regarding numbers? As in, are they needing more people to work the doors or is there already loads of people qualified?

Reason I'm asking is that I'm interested in taking it up as a second income, especially as I will be free pretty much most Saturday and Sunday nights of the year. But I just don't want to spend the £250ish on a license where there is already too many people around for the job itself.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I know you're not in the same area as me pal, but what's the current door supervisor situation regarding numbers? As in, are they needing more people to work the doors or is there already loads of people qualified?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is that I'm interested in taking it up as a second income, especially as I will be free pretty much most Saturday and Sunday nights of the year. But I just don't want to spend the £250ish on a license where there is already too many people around for the job itself.


as you say it will depend on the area that you are in to be honest

christmas saw me not working for the first christmas eve since i started the job (5 years ago), i worked boxing day night and new years eve but apart from NYE all nights were dead and i was working in a very well known area of manchester (infact most places were not even open on boxing day night)

i know lads who do the doors as their primary job and they have dropped from 7 days a week to 2, i cannot get hours (i am only doing saturday nights to be honest though)

there is always a drop in january but this year has been worse as clubs and bars are looking to cut hours and doorman numbers due to what was a disasterously poo christmas/newyear for them

not sure if all areas are liek this though?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

im pretty lucky i get between 5 and 7 shifts a week

should always be able to get work on the weekend even without a badge


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

ive just turned 19 guys and have been working the doors for a year.Personally i hate the job. Work in a nightclub in the west midlands and on a weekly basis see peoples head ****ing with blood and getting covered in bllod myself. It personally has given me a very low opinion of the population on a whole LOL. If anyone ever asks me " how do i become a doorman" i say to them dont even consider it, its a **** job. But for those of you who want to know its cost me 445£ to get licensed. Tho if you head to Nottingham you can get work there unlicensed.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

GREG KUZ said:


> ive just turned 19 guys and have been working the doors for a year.Personally i hate the job. Work in a nightclub in the west midlands and on a weekly basis see peoples head ****ing with blood and getting covered in bllod myself. It personally has given me a very low opinion of the population on a whole LOL. If anyone ever asks me " how do i become a doorman" i say to them dont even consider it, its a **** job. But for those of you who want to know its cost me 445£ to get licensed. Tho if you head to Nottingham you can get work there unlicensed.


do you work in birmingham mate


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

haha

beats most jobs

i could never go back to working in retail banking anything like that

gives me all day to train and eat

yea u put up with **** all the time but its fun i aint no rambo just love it and have a great laugh


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Greg - i have worked in the worst places in manchester, as regards areas - put on any gang related programme (ross kemp on gangs, donal mcintyres stuff, etc) or read any book and i have worked at places in 50% of them however if you put the whole of my experiences (each weekend for 4 and a half years as i had 6 months off last year) i have effectively not done much at all

i have been lucky, i am now in a position where i may return to the rougher doors in order to get more money

as regards your opinions of people yes after a while on the doors i believe that you lose any respect for any member of the human race, watching drunk women throw up all over themselves, or in their handbags and then go round kissing men kind of ruins your respect for the opposite sex

saying that though most of the time i personally enjoy the job, i have worked with many good doormen and been in many situations that you look on and laugh in the future when you reminisce about them


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

GREG KUZ said:


> ive just turned 19 guys and have been working the doors for a year.Personally i hate the job. Work in a nightclub in the west midlands and on a weekly basis see peoples head ****ing with blood and getting covered in bllod myself. It personally has given me a very low opinion of the population on a whole LOL. If anyone ever asks me " how do i become a doorman" i say to them dont even consider it, its a **** job. But for those of you who want to know its cost me 445£ to get licensed. Tho if you head to Nottingham you can get work there unlicensed.


just a quick question....why did you do the job then?

ive done the doors for 4 years started when i was 18 and to be honest i dont find it that bad...

ive heard some bad storys from when my dad did the doors, but he reckons its a whole lot better now a days....and to be fair ive not had much trouble in the 4 years...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bouncers-Bodyguards-Tales-Twilight-World/dp/1845963024/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231368689&sr=1-4

i recommend this book, im only halfway through it but so far everything that has been said is bang-on, except one of the chapters (pm me to find out which)


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive Spent 10 Years working the Door, many of which i was Head Doorman at some of Aberdeen worst clubs, Ive been away from it for a Year now but i do plan to return to it,

I have met some great people doing the job and had some rather Amusing and at times Dodgy things happen.

Ill add some stories at a later date


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i got some nice injuries knife marks

broken fingers bones haha

steel ankle

its all good though wouldnt change it for the world

always stick to ur guns always back up ur work mates u wont go wrong


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I worked $hit doors full time for 11 years, got very well paid, and for at least the 1st six years I loved it.

My last door was a good one, we earned a fortune, smashed every bully, hard man, wanna be Yardie, Pikie who came to try their luck, and we ran the place as we saw fit.

The result was a bar that went from being empty, to being full every night.

But I would never do it now, with all the CCTV and licence crap, and would never advise anyone to do it, add to that the actually Police making stuff up, and falsifying reports because they do not like the fact you do not take $hit, (Yes WPC King, you  ).

The days of good, tight, effective door teams are long gone, now you have Agency shirt fillers, who are on crap money and do nothing, which is exactly what clubs want, they do not want doormen to fight back but to be happy to take a slap, and live with it!

Don't think so some how.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I worked doors for 14 years and I'd rather starve now than go back to it 

I still get a hell of a kick from not working on freezing cold winters saturday nights and being able to just cosy up in front of the tv instead... sad eh?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

totally agree with nytol

u cant do **** these days and even though the old skwl boys are about they dont wanna loose there job they need the money to support there family

at oceana now we are gonna have watchers in as of next year there on 8quid an hour and they will be walking around keeping eyes out for possible causes of trouble

more like a steward than a doorman these days all customer service u even have to complete a customer service course when re placing ur license

theres still fun to be had out there though in the local towns where its still cash and hands in the big cities though u cant do nowt

y am i telling ppl this they will just be winding me up more on the front door now trying to make me snap haha


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

just noticed ur from blackwood mate...where abouts dou usually work the doors?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Its good that the doormen are now (semi) legit and liscensed , i have retired from the game but when i worked in the Uk it was with a large crew. Who did alot more than just doors. All of a sudden because you work with theys guys your one of them and gain in reputation (if deserved or not), which is not so good on occasions, i have had a crew of afro carribians armed with a SOSG looking for me just from a rhumor, and lots of other shi* i will not go into.

I did think that the guys who can not get liscenses would get jobs as watchers ;o) and still be involved somewhat.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

worked all over mate

in cardiff now though


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I did it for a few years, stopped when the licences came in, now back doing it again. What can i say, its a bit extra cash for usually not doing a great deal but you have to be prepared for when it does kick off.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

I'd say the worst part is the [email protected] trying to talk to you when they are pi$$ed and all of the bull$hit they dish out, also it can get mind numbingly boring. Like others have said you tend to lose respect for people in general, when you see how they behave on a night out - it definitely has put me off drink. As for when it does go you really need to be able to rely on the crew you're with, there's nothing worse than working a door with someone who bottles it. In my experiences this is more and more common - there are a lot m ore shirt fillers now, so try and work for someone who weeds these people out.<o></o>

<o></o>

I think there is still fun to be had, if you like the power/girls etc... However, the decent money has long gone. :cursing: <o></o>

<o> </o>


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

takes a bit of gtting dicked about until u can build up a rep and get a regular spot.

its ****

its good fdor pulling sluts

its bad for having a girlfriend

its ****

u have to be carefull who you **** off

u will probably bump into peopple u fell out with at work in town at cinema etc

u can make good contacts

u can make an easy hundred quid or so on the weekend

its very dificult to do it full time and make ends meet unless you get a regular spot at a busy venue all week


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

when you guys say rough clubs do you mean you get trouble makers in and out every week? what gets to me some bouncers i see look terrifying yet you get people trying to start trouble with them:confused1:

did any of you see that old cctv video i think it was at a casino in manchester where people came in and badly beaten the bouncers up?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

thats usually because there full of dutch courage, but theres also heads out there who dont give a flying crap how big and bad some one looks, the ones who give it the ten men when they have had a drink are almost definately absolute pri(ks anyway or there just kids


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

GREG KUZ said:


> ive just turned 19 guys and have been working the doors for a year.Personally i hate the job. Work in a nightclub in the west midlands and on a weekly basis see peoples head ****ing with blood and getting covered in bllod myself. It personally has given me a very low opinion of the population on a whole LOL. If anyone ever asks me " how do i become a doorman" i say to them dont even consider it, its a **** job. But for those of you who want to know its cost me 445£ to get licensed. Tho if you head to Nottingham you can get work there unlicensed.


where you workin mate im round the mids on doors too. you can work unlicensed in brum wolves & walsall too as i do.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

danimal said:


> takes a bit of gtting dicked about until u can build up a rep and get a regular spot.


 spot on!



danimal said:


> its ****
> 
> its good fdor pulling sluts
> 
> ...


100% hit the nail on the head mate.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> when you guys say rough clubs do you mean you get trouble makers in and out every week? what gets to me some bouncers i see look terrifying yet you get people trying to start trouble with them:confused1:
> 
> did any of you see that old cctv video i think it was at a casino in manchester where people came in and badly beaten the bouncers up?


Just be ruthless (when you need to) take zero 5hit from anyone..mangers, punters, new 'hero' door staff.. be polite to those who are polite to you.... 5hag the birds


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

try to learn who the people who you shouldnt **** with in your area are! and try to befrend them or not let them in without ****ing them off! ive had people looking for me before through not knowing who they were and treating them like any other ****


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

glanzav said:


> worked all over mate
> 
> in cardiff now though


whereabouts bud, i'm going to be down cardiff at the end of the month


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I worked $hit doors full time for 11 years, got very well paid, and for at least the 1st six years I loved it.
> 
> My last door was a good one, we earned a fortune, smashed every bully, hard man, wanna be Yardie, Pikie who came to try their luck, and we ran the place as we saw fit.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head mate....Just shirt fillers nowadays and no way would I do it again. Well, actually I couldn't anyhow... 

Just shirt fillers and foreigners on the doors as all the decent tastyu fellas have been taken off due to licnecing....no fcukin way would I trust my back with them [email protected] you see on the doors nowadays.....I mean genarally not all doormen obviously...there are still a good few I should think but nowhere near like it used to be...for the musch worse I might add....just whistle blowers nowadays imo....

I did doorwork for 9 years, was stabbed in the head, had a gun in my face the lot,.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> u will probably bump into peopple u fell out with at work in town at cinema etc


or on the first door youre working on for a new firm when you are trying to make a good impression, i left the other firm after yet another machete got pulled on me and three of us ended up locked in a fire door exit with about 15 lads wanting to have words 



> when you guys say rough clubs do you mean you get trouble makers in and out every week? what gets to me some bouncers i see look terrifying yet you get people trying to start trouble with them


i personally count rough doors as being in places like salford, moss side, moston, harpurhey, levenshulme, longsight, etc (ive not worked all of these places)

for anyone not from manchester google the areas with the word 'gang' in there somewhere


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

oceana i work and no lie we do have a good front door team

its very strong with 3 guys who have done it all there life

im pretty new been on the seen about 4 years now


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Watch My Back: The Geoff Thompson Story

is definatly a good read


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

agree robsta -

i am only 5 foot 9, at the moment about 14 stone and only 24, i have only done 6 months of boxing training, the rest is a little bit of rugby and basically having balls so when it goes wrong im there

however these days you have to wait and see what the other fillers do before you decide if you are going to do something or not, you cannot steam in, i found this once when three of us got in a situation where the whole pub turned against us,

2 of us stood there using our voices to blag our way out of it (and avoid basically dying), whilst the other lad made a very important phonecall ($hitbag)

i still for the life of me do not believe we managed to blag that one, fookin glad we did though


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah you really need to get to know who your wokring with and who is there for you and who is wasting your ****ing time! the thing that **** sme off the most is they jacket fillers are still ona reasonable wage and half the time it seems they do literally nothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> really need to be able to rely on the crew you're with, there's nothing worse than working a door with someone who bottles it. In my experiences this is more and more common - there are a lot m ore shirt fillers now, so try and work for someone who weeds these people out.


Untill the weeding out takes place, you have to try and control who gets in, the more w*nkers in the more trouble you could be in.



> 2 of us stood there using our voices to blag our way out of it


the most underated weapon a doorman has, Speech and blag can get you out of some potentially very bad situations.

Do you guys take any accessories to work ?? and if so what ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I am 21, a boxer, bodybuilder, done mma, i can more than handle myself. I have worked ''hands down'' on several doors without a license. Too be honest i have had more trouble of drunken little whore's than lads! Same with my dad who has been a bouncer for over 15years. Women after a drink = ****ing trouble & often before! I once asked a girl for i.d, she spat in my face & threatened to get me shot & took a swing

, i armbarred her, felt like snapping her arm & stamping on the bitch's head!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Always watch yourself, had a few try & take a cheapshot. If they start - prepare for

the worst & don't go for the chin, 2 knuckles nearest the thumb to the indent on the lower cheekbone  Always be on your guard!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fcukin right don't go for the chin...fingers in eyes every time....a man who cannot see is nothing to worry about at all.....fcuk throwing punches, too much hard work


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

nemises_gendo said:


> Watch My Back: The Geoff Thompson Story
> 
> is definatly a good read


Ive read this book. Bloody excellent I say, i recommend you all have a read at this. 100% recommend it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My mates got a coule of books out too...Robin Barrat-Bouncers and Bodyguards (good book, got Courtney, Bronson in and loc-19 and all them)

And I think he's done another one called Doing The Door...

I'm in his next one...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> My mates got a coule of books out too...Robin Barrat-Bouncers and Bodyguards (good book, got Courtney, Bronson in and loc-19 and all them)
> 
> And I think he's done another one called Doing The Door...
> 
> I'm in his next one...


 :thumb: would love to read that mate.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> Watch My Back: The Geoff Thompson Story
> 
> is definatly a good read


Got that at home.

Great book.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

i work at oceana in kingston-upon-thames.. i love goin to work, sounds strange i know but we have a solid team, the same team week in week out, and a really nice bunch of guys. im still 18 so give me 2 years or so and my opinion might change on workin the doors but no complaints yet. we dont really get that much trouble in there to be honest, the odd dick here and there but thats the same everywhere.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

anyone do cpo work thinking of going on a course now at the end of the month


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> And I think he's done another one called Doing The Door...
> 
> I'm in his next one...


didnt know you shagged key holes mate..  

..agree with your point earlier.. so many shirt fillers around its ridiculous, when i work door nowdays i just work for myself,watch my own back let the shirt fillers do as they please, unless im working with a few friends or doormen which are ok. So many good lads, good friends have been put out of work by the SIA its stupid. since all the old skoolers..the proper lads have left most clubs and pubs are full of 5hite from all over the place, its like being in a zoo sometimes. most shirt fillers ive worked with are jsut there too look the part and grab a few birds or get there mates in free.. nobsacks the lot of them.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

glanzav said:


> anyone do cpo work thinking of going on a course now at the end of the month


ive done some un-official CP work. it was great sometimes terrible. the SIA i think are in charge of the CP badge now as well aint they?? I did some minding for some rich cnuts son.. who was a pratt and reveled at the fact he had four big skin heads in the corner minding him..which automatically made him think he was the godfather..

if you thinking of doing CP work do it abrod through an official business.. loads of work loads of money.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's what my pal Robin Barrat specialises in....close protection work...He works with the main governing body (worldwide) doing courses etc...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> That's what my pal Robin Barrat specialises in....close protection work...He works with the main governing body (worldwide) doing courses etc...


Is he involved with these lot as im sure they've become quite an influential business in this industry.

Clearwater Special Projects


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

not sure mate...his website is www.robinbarratt.co.uk

He runs the british bodyguards association


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i been offered to do the sia one through the company i work for at the mo

but it doesnt include firearms

think its a month course and we have to pay so much towards it gonna find out in work tonight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Do you guys take any accessories to work ?? and if so what ???


the chances of me answering this question honestly on a public forum is none 



> fcukin right don't go for the chin...fingers in eyes every time....a man who cannot see is nothing to worry about at all.....fcuk throwing punches, too much hard work


again, true!

ive only tried it once, the first time i was stood next to a copper and was lucky not to get lifted

the second time was a woman hahaha


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> fcukin right don't go for the chin...fingers in eyes every time....a man who cannot see is nothing to worry about at all.....fcuk throwing punches, too much hard work


If your good mate, you only have to throw the one, :wink:

x


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Finger in the eyes and you don't have to throw any...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Finger in the eyes and you don't have to throw any...


I have tried both, and find the sleepy [email protected] much more satisfying :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i once tried to rip an attractive ladies ear off, it seemed a good idea at the time

ps sorry to interupt the flirting


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i once tried to rip an attractive ladies ear off, it seemed a good idea at the time
> 
> ps sorry to interupt the flirting


Now that concerns me.

An ugly woman I'd understand, but not a good looking one, :confused1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yes it did me as well, it was one of those occasions where everyone just sort of stopped and looked at me, to be fair i didnt know it was her ear at first, it was a weird choice i will admit it

she let go of my collegaues neck though so maybe it was the right one?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I did the job for about 2 years (just weekends), and it wasn't all that bad until the end of my career.

It was getting to the point that I was bumping into the nobheads I'd had a do with the night before in the town centre whilst shopping with my missus (and then) baby.

It made me stop and now, luckily, I don't need the extra cash.

One book I'd recommend is

http://www.amazon.com/Blackpool-Rock-Steve-Sinclair/dp/1903854806/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231537772&sr=1-1

I know Steve fairly well - have the odd pint with him every now and again and worked with him a couple of years back. He's calmed down a treat now, but his stories are brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> to be fair i didnt know it was her ear at first, it was a weird choice i will admit it


Ha ha you have an ear fetish ??.  i love womens ears as well, tounging the ears and tasting that sweet taste of earwax HHHmmmmmmmmm



> If your good mate, you only have to throw the one,


true very !!



> Finger in the eyes and you don't have to throw any...


however the eyes are a small target when someone is swinging at you .


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

glanzav said:


> i been offered to do the sia one through the company i work for at the mo
> 
> but it doesnt include firearms
> 
> think its a month course and we have to pay so much towards it gonna find out in work tonight


Ronin in south africa is one of the best, they also have firearms training.

The firearms training is pointless tbh. Unless youve been in the forces nobody is going to employ you for a job that requires it.

plenty of cash to be made in north and south America for bodyguards.

Again though if you've not got a forces back ground then your going to end up with the sh1ty boring jobs over here


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

another few things that i'll add for anyone in here having crisis's of size or looking to take the job up

in my time i have worked with well over 400 different doormen, in that time i have been in bad situations with possibly about 10, i'd say 8 of these did the business so not a bad number if im honest

anyway i've gone a bit off course, basically the size thing

i started the doors when i was 19 (5 years ago at the end of the month) and i was working in the town i grew up in (and lived in until 2007) so had the usual people from school who i never spoke to attempting to get in after hours, etc

i was about 11 stone, your typical skinny 19 year old

over the next few years up until about 2007 i worked up at 16 stone which was quite a feat for a natural 5 foot 9'er who was originally 10 stone at 18, i was however out of shape but looked big (add a vest and a few coats in winter and people were wary)

in 2007 i started boxing and dropped to about 13 and a half stone, i was workign a proper rough door at the time but was the most confident i had ever been on the doors due to the fact you were constantly hittign bags and i was the most fit i had been in years, the people going on about me beign too small didnt bother me

at the moment i am sitting at about 14 stone (i dont have scales) and am sort of just a bit unfitter then when boxing but am stil lconfident in myself if the worst comes to the worst

as regards other doormen, i have worked with big irish people who were 6 and a half foot and about 25 stone (this particular one was the one that left me and another lad when the whole pub turned) and useless

i have worked with lads just over 6 foot and 20 odd stone who have been diamonds

i have worked with lads who were 10 stone 4th dans who could do it but often their ar5es went in a fight situation (work that one out) or they just were too small and just got picked up and moved

ive worked with ex paratroopers who were still decomissioning 10 years on, and really shouldnt of been on the doors

i've worked with africans who woild die on the door without thinking twice (the lad when the pub turned actually came back in and after he saw what was happenning asked if we was having it)

you cannot, asthey say judge a book by it's cover, just because someone is a 4th dan doesnt mean they are there when it goes, i am always there and some old school lads (who used to work for a firm robsta mentioned) ask for me to work with them often, all you need is balls, one quote sums it up

"i need to be able to look at myself in the mirror, i dont want to go and visit x's family saying he'd sied and i dont have a mark on me"

if you cant look at yourself in the mirror don't do the job, simple as


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Door work today...Fcuking whistle blowers and nap 50 shirt fillers not a day over 19....well around my area.

I miss the days when the only way you could get a door job was if you came readily equipped with brass knuks and a full can of big boss.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Good points lads

i was thinking the same imagine you thrown out a club a bunch of t!ts then in the day time you could be out on your own and they see you, would that cause any grief? seen this in town once on a sat afternoon where one guy (bouncer for a posh bar) was running away from 3 guys whil they were screaming you aint so tough with out your backup.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i used to work where i lived and got loads of grief on a thursday night when i went out (i worked friday and saturday night)

all of the doormen did

the problem is that people hate you just for being a doorman, sometimes you havn't got a clue who they are and have never thrown them out or anything, they just hate you cos you do the doors

can be fun at times though


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha douchbags? is it the 1990's???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

A1PHA said:


> I can't stand boucners, always trying to act like they're all that.
> 
> I'm sick of their bull**** everytime I go out, they just look for any excuse to kick off. Honestly i'm a nice guys, but *thet're just arrogant pricks in general I don't know if they have mental problems or if it sthe roid rasge or what but most that i've encountered are tossers.*





A1PHA said:


> I hope he got a good beating. Nothing short of what he prob deserved imo.
> 
> It's true aswell, they all fight in packs, like dogs, *most think they're hard but they're not, there strength is in number and in their roids* - which doesn't make you a good fighter. Throwing drunken douchebags and picking on students woudn't help them at all against a trained fighter.


Mate.... are you even old enough to be going out?

Bear in mind you are on a bodybuilding board, with many steriod users, numerous of whom are doormen.

You're acting like a fcuking tw*t saying things like this - Oh and for the record I worked doors for 14 years, was head steward of some pretty big clubs and ended as operations manager of a company with 200+ guys.... I can honestly say I dont fit any of your ridiculous stereotypes, and neither do the guys on here.

I think you are due them all an apology tbh, and I also think you need to grow up.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate.... are you even old enough to be going out?
> 
> Bear in mind you are on a bodybuilding board, with many steriod users, numerous of whom are doormen.
> 
> ...


Spot on..check the guys neg reps....tells it all:cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

please dont let a troll get this post locked or i will cry into my pint of water

ignore him


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

A1PHA said:


> I hope he got a good beating. Nothing short of what he prob deserved imo.
> 
> It's true aswell, they all fight in packs, like dogs, most think they're hard but they're not, there strength is in number and in their roids - which doesn't make you a good fighter. Throwing drunken douchebags and *picking on students* woudn't help them at all against a trained fighter.


students deserve to be picked on cause they are mostly complete [email protected] i would know being a student myself


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

A1PHA said:


> I can't stand boucners, always trying to act like they're all that.
> 
> I'm sick of their bull**** everytime I go out, they just look for any excuse to kick off. Honestly i'm a nice guys, but thet're just arrogant pricks in general I don't know if they have mental problems or if it sthe roid rasge or what but most that i've encountered are tossers.


Mate, why have you joined the board just to start spewing bullsh!t and trying to upset people in general.....what's the point???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

A1PHA said:


> All because of a slight disagreement over something very trivial.


No mate not at all over something trivial....you seem to be winding people up....its a good bodybuiding website and we are all here to learn and help each other out as well as a bit of friendly banter

If you havent got anything good to say..then dont post.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

A1PHA said:


> I'm not trying to upset anyone dude.
> 
> Ok fine, I won't post anything in this section at all, m'kay?


^^^^^^^^^^^ Please :ban: .


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

double ban

at the end of the day i admitt i aint solid

but theres ppl over u sometimes and u gotta listen to them which can get u into **** but u gotta deal with it

they may be shirt fillers but most i no who do it like me is to give them the livestyle they need to progress in the training

i dont just go to bully ppl but we do have rules and codes that we have to adear too its alright to abuse mate but if i got u a job with me u would have to do wat u were told just like any job and trust me u would find ppl start disliking after 2 mins of starting


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

davetherave said:


> or on the first door youre working on for a new firm when you are trying to make a good impression, i left the other firm after yet another machete got pulled on me and three of us ended up locked in a fire door exit with about 15 lads wanting to have words
> 
> i personally count rough doors as being in places like salford, moss side, moston, harpurhey, levenshulme, longsight, etc (ive not worked all of these places)
> 
> for anyone not from manchester google the areas with the word 'gang' in there somewhere


who do you work for dave?


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

I've just come off the doors after several years because I've moved down to London from Manchester. I miss it so much that when I'm back up north on business next week I'm doing two shifts at the weekend on my old door!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> as regards other doormen, i have worked with big irish people who were 6 and a half foot and about 25 stone (this particular one was the one that left me and another lad when the whole pub turned) and useless
> 
> i have worked with lads just over 6 foot and 20 odd stone who have been diamonds
> 
> ...


kid your very young, don't know i i can believe all you write, however i can say what is written above can very well be true. I have personally experienced allot of the above minis the African bit, from my experience in general with Africans living out of Africa is you can not fully trust them, therefore would not work with them. I was not the biggesest or toughest doormen, i was amazed when things kicked off and the great hulks are freaking useless can not fight for ****. They look good and i used to stick them on the front door as they look so big and mean, a great off putter for punters.

On the other hand there are many many big guys that can handle themselves and allot of smaller ones too, the problem is with the smaller guys they can cause more trouble, as punters are not so intimidated by a guy allot smaller than themselves, on many occasions to their cost, one of the toughest meanest guys i know is 5'6", he would just demolish anyone. The big guys even the boss treated this guy with total respect, asking rather than ordering was the bosses way of handling.



> You're acting like a fcuking tw*t saying things like this - Oh and for the record I worked doors for 14 years, was head steward of some pretty big clubs and ended as operations manager of a company with 200+ guys.... I can honestly say I dont fit any of your ridiculous stereotypes, and neither do the guys on here.


Women should not work the doors in the uk, in some other low crime countries is ok but if a woman worked the doors on some of the doors i was on they would be a massive target and put other doormen off as they will try to protect and always look out for the girl on their team. It causes massive aggravation with guys, can sort out allot of sticky situations with other woman. but they cause more trouble than not they can be an addition to a team but not as a full blown doorwonam.

Dont want to offend but i have worked the doors a long long time , solo on many occasions , with a large team and crew on others, worked in total ****holes and nice places, very violent places in foreign countries, ran door crews for raves and the like, blaqh blah blagh.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> kid your very young, don't know i i can believe all you write, however i can say what is written above can very well be true. I have personally experienced allot of the above minis the African bit, from my experience in general with Africans living out of Africa is you can not fully trust them, therefore would not work with them. I was not the biggesest or toughest doormen, i was amazed when things kicked off and the great hulks are freaking useless can not fight for ****. They look good and i used to stick them on the front door as they look so big and mean, a great off putter for punters.
> 
> On the other hand there are many many big guys that can handle themselves and allot of smaller ones too, the problem is with the smaller guys they can cause more trouble, as punters are not so intimidated by a guy allot smaller than themselves, on many occasions to their cost, one of the toughest meanest guys i know is 5'6", he would just demolish anyone. The big guys even the boss treated this guy with total respect, asking rather than ordering was the bosses way of handling.


fair do's we're all entitled to our own opinions, i dont see what i could achieve by fabricating stuff but i suppose many do, it is the internet after all


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> Women should not work the doors in the uk, in some other low crime countries is ok but if a woman worked the doors on some of the doors i was on they would be a massive target and put other doormen off as they will try to protect and always look out for the girl on their team. It causes massive aggravation with guys, can sort out allot of sticky situations with other woman. but they cause more trouble than not they can be an addition to a team but not as a full blown doorwonam.
> 
> Dont want to offend but i have worked the doors a long long time , solo on many occasions , with a large team and crew on others, worked in total ****holes and nice places, very violent places in foreign countries, ran door crews for raves and the like, blaqh blah blagh.


I do agree with this to an extent...Women on the door is just one big fcukin headache...

I'm not saying they cannot do the job, but it is just one extra lookout and one less handy person in a ruck, as I don't care what anyone says, 99% of women are not much cop in a full scale brawl.

As someone on the front door to welcome people yes, or in the club as a maitre d, but not as a full scale doorperson. Plus I will say the last 2 times I've been out, the only hassle I've had is from some jumped up b!tch on a door trying to proove how good she is by giving me grief.....till the owner of the place told her where to get off and bought us drinks all night to keep us sweet....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> Women should not work the doors in the uk, in some other low crime countries is ok but if a woman worked the doors on some of the doors i was on they would be a massive target and put other doormen off as they will try to protect and always look out for the girl on their team. It causes massive aggravation with guys, can sort out allot of sticky situations with other woman. but they cause more trouble than not they can be an addition to a team but not as a full blown doorwonam.


Hmm the equal opportunities laws say different.....

Besides, a lot of doorstaff have to search the punters - not easy to search a woman if you're a bloke and don't want some ****ed up slapper complaining of being groped - and women have been known to carry some nasty **** into clubs with them......

And you make it sound as if all women are weak and feeble and cannot handle themselves...true, we're not usually as physically strong as a man, but you don't always need to be.

IME, a woman can often diffuse the situation because even a ****head will think twice about hitting a woman.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Women should not work the doors in the uk, in some other low crime countries is ok but if a woman worked the doors on some of the doors i was on they would be a massive target and put other doormen off as they will try to protect and always look out for the girl on their team. It causes massive aggravation with guys, can sort out allot of sticky situations with other woman. but they cause more trouble than not they can be an addition to a team but not as a full blown doorwonam.
> 
> Dont want to offend but i have worked the doors a long long time , solo on many occasions , with a large team and crew on others, worked in total ****holes and nice places, very violent places in foreign countries, ran door crews for raves and the like, blaqh blah blagh.





Robsta said:


> I do agree with this to an extent...Women on the door is just one big fcukin headache...
> 
> I'm not saying they cannot do the job, but it is just one extra lookout and one less handy person in a ruck, as I don't care what anyone says, 99% of women are not much cop in a full scale brawl.
> 
> As someone on the front door to welcome people yes, or in the club as a maitre d, but not as a full scale doorperson. Plus I will say the last 2 times I've been out, the only hassle I've had is from some jumped up b!tch on a door trying to proove how good she is by giving me grief.....till the owner of the place told her where to get off and bought us drinks all night to keep us sweet....


Sorry guys but if I was as you described, I wouldnt have ended up as head steward in various places, and I wouldnt have been able to manage and gain the respect of the teams of guys I worked with.

I was offered the front of house managers job of Eros in Enfield when I left first leisure.... a place most people would never consider a female for the top position, yet after years of working with this company, the directors were very confident I would be able to manage it in my own inimitable way.

I believe my strength on the doors and the reason I managed to make some sort of career out of it was the very fact that I knew and accepted my weaknesses. Yes... I am not as physically strong as most men. Know your weaknesses and work round them, and play to your strengths. Mine were people management... the guys liked working with me and the club managers did too. My doormen always felt they were treated well and fairly and I would always ensure I fought their corner where management were concerned. Sometimes brains are equally important as brawn... I was also extremely good in the front door, have very good skills in dealing with difficult people and talking situations down, and I can handle myself... and lets be honest here.... how many times have you seen girls kicking off and doorment standing back and going "ohhhh I dont wanna touch them - theyre girls..." Well.... somebody has to deal with that eh?

I have the sense too not to attempt to take on someone I cannot manage.... some guys ARE manageable and some are not, so I tended not to take the chance unless completely unavoidable, and always called for someone to at least be alongside me if possible.

In saying all this, I never stood back..... I never once had a doorman claim I was a hindrance in a kick off.... in fact the opposite, and I've had to sack more than one new start for being a damm site less use than I was in these situations.



Beklet said:


> Hmm the equal opportunities laws say different.....
> 
> Besides, a lot of doorstaff have to search the punters - not easy to search a woman if you're a bloke and don't want some ****ed up slapper complaining of being groped - and women have been known to carry some nasty **** into clubs with them......
> 
> ...


Well said.

In all honesty this way of thinking really p1sses me off....

I will admit though...... 90% of female stewards I see working now, I personally wouldnt give a job to.... however that does not mean there isnt a place for a good one.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

my 2p is that generally a good female doorstaff can be an asset in ADDITION to a team. we work a busy (600 plus) club well over capacity and we some times would get a woman as part of our 5 man team on a friday or saturday night there have been times when it goes off massively and there are lots of guysfighting where i would have felt safer knowing a man would respond to my radio shout! im sure there are exceptions tho and a good female ds is a lot better than a pussy male ds lol also its great to see how gobby bitches react when a woman doorstaff turns up lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sorry guys but if I was as you described, I wouldnt have ended up as head steward in various places, and I wouldnt have been able to manage and gain the respect of the teams of guys I worked with.
> 
> I was offered the front of house managers job of Eros in Enfield when I left first leisure.... a place most people would never consider a female for the top position, yet after years of working with this company, the directors were very confident I would be able to manage it in my own inimitable way.
> 
> ...


i totally agree sweeti, which is why I said 99% of women...fully knowing that you were in the 1% xxxx:thumb:....

There...aren't I a good boy:tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

surely the same rules apply for women

there are good lads and bad lads, same can be said for women

ive not worked with many women in my time if im honest but the ones i have done have been handy to have around, especially when women fall off the toilet after having forgotton to wipe their ar$e or anything else happens in the womens khazi


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> i totally agree sweeti, which is why I said 99% of women...fully knowing that you were in the 1% xxxx:thumb:....
> 
> There...aren't I a good boy:tongue:


@rsekisser.......lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> i totally agree sweeti, which is why I said 99% of women...fully knowing that you were in the 1% xxxx:thumb:....
> 
> There...aren't I a good boy:tongue:


You're learning honey..... :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i was having a laugh with the manager lastnight as i was in the process of diplomatically bullying drunk people

it's amazing how when the firedoors are open because the barstaff are emptying bottle bins and you're having to stand there just how many people want to go out

in the space of about 2 minutes i had this discussion about 10 times

drunkered "whats out there"?

me "an alleyway"

drunkered "can i go out"

me "yes but you wont get back in and i'll drink your drink"

drunkered "i wont go out then"

bloody hell have you never seen an alleyway before??? theres a club over there full of attractive members of the opposite sex and you want to go in an alleyway?

drunk people never stop surprising you


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> drunkered "whats out there"?
> 
> me "an alleyway"
> 
> ...


Aye.... that sounds about right tbh....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i note that i am usually very polite but i have a chest infection so i am losing my voice, so i do not want the last bit of voice to be used on them about alleyways when i could preserve it for the relevant call sign for when i am getting kicked to 5hit by 10 blokes


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

@ zara , Obviously the doors have changed considerably since the invent of licenses and since I worked (which is decades ago), as most I worked with would not get them due to large violent criminal records. If you ever worked solo you did so with punters knowing who you worked for so anything happens to you they would get a visit. The guys I worked for that ran the doors had a very big violent reputations and deservedly so.

Women can not work solo on doors (as sometimes is required)

Women can not stop large violent thugs on their own (unless they have a stun gun or cs gas)

Women can rarely install fear in other crews as regards retribution if something hapenns to their guys.

Women can not handle violent thugs used to smash places up to gain more doors in the portfolio, and to stop them attacking the doors we worked all part of the game in my days.

Women would not go and speak to a guy with an axe trying to axe his way through the wooden doors to gain entry to the club he had just been refused from. Our boss did and just hired him  became on of the team. (That was a laugh as the doormen inside freaking ****ting themselves the shining part 2 ) He did not last long and was found shot dead on a piece of waste ground, next to a pub :thumb: .



> But it is just one extra lookout; I would always ensure I fought their corner where management were concerned.
> 
> always called for someone to at least be alongside me if possible


And that's about all they can do



> Sometimes brains are equally important as brawn...


Long serving doormen already know this that is why they have survived.

I just can not take on board all you write if you are what you say them how come 70 year olds pester you in he gym ????., a tough door woman running large crews in big clubs ?? gets pestered ???

Times must have a changed greatly as you would never have been hired or ever lasted in the enviroments we worked.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

@ Dave



> (5 years ago at the end of the month)


missed reading that bit so thought you too young to get the experience ypou speak about, now i can fully beleive and much what you say is true. So sorry about that.


----------



## daniel1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> ive just turned 19 guys and have been working the doors for a year.Personally i hate the job. Work in a nightclub in the west midlands and on a weekly basis see peoples head ****ing with blood and getting covered in bllod myself. It personally has given me a very low opinion of the population on a whole LOL. If anyone ever asks me " how do i become a doorman" i say to them dont even consider it, its a **** job. But for those of you who want to know its cost me 445£ to get licensed. Tho if you head to Nottingham you can get work there unlicensed.


aha where do you work? I live in Birmingham, i must admit birmingham lads do fight for some stupid reasons.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

glanzav said:


> anyone do cpo work thinking of going on a course now at the end of the month


I'm a cpo, I trained with Ronin in South Africa, and as someone else pointed out they are regarded as one of the top training providers. As someone else has also pointed out, the firearms issue for anyone non military is a tricky one. Firearms are not something that can be taught on a week long course, weapon handling is something thats learned over many years, so anyone without prior military experience would find it very hard to gain armed work. And any company that would employ people with that little experience in firearms obviously doesn't have the safety of the client at the top of their list of prioritys!

The CP circuit is very hard for work at the moment so if you want any info pm me, i'll be happy to help.

M.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> I'm a cpo, I trained with Ronin in South Africa, and as someone else pointed out they are regarded as one of the top training providers. As someone else has also pointed out, the firearms issue for anyone non military is a tricky one. Firearms are not something that can be taught on a week long course, weapon handling is something thats learned over many years, so anyone without prior military experience would find it very hard to gain armed work. And any company that would employ people with that little experience in firearms obviously doesn't have the safety of the client at the top of their list of prioritys!
> 
> The CP circuit is very hard for work at the moment so if you want any info pm me, i'll be happy to help.


I dare say there will be many ex squaddies looking to enter the private sector with Iraq and afgan experience that no training can beat.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> @ zara , Obviously the doors have changed considerably since the invent of licenses and since I worked (which is decades ago), as most I worked with would not get them due to large violent criminal records. If you ever worked solo you did so with punters knowing who you worked for so anything happens to you they would get a visit. The guys I worked for that ran the doors had a very big violent reputations and deservedly so.
> 
> Women can not work solo on doors (as sometimes is required)
> 
> ...


and once again romper stomper goes out of his way to display his big issues with me..... dunno what exactly your issue is mate, but you're a bit overly interested in everything i post arent you? You remember all my old posts and things I said..... not too healthy mate haha.... sorry - I'm not available - get over it :lol:

anyway, for the record ya dimwit, the comment about the 70 year old man was a LAUGH and i handled it fine. what the fcuking hell did you expect me to do to an old 70 year old man in the gym? smash him in the face with a dumbell? I spoke up for myself and ignored him. It was the best way to handle it. You really have an issue with this incident eh? you've brought it up SO many times now.....

as to all your points above.... you are a thick headed, chauvanistic dinousaur. I cant even be bothered to argue with you. I was ops manager and ran a company with 200+ guys.... this was the same company i started out with in 1990. Things WERE different back then, and I was able to do my job well, I had backup from the type of people i needed, and the guys were happy to work for me. You dont have to be a 20 stone thug to have a good network of friends and associates mate....

Anyway, as usual you are boring the fcuking tits off me with your drivelling sh!te so I am off to put you on block. For the thickits among us (read: you) this means that I will not see any of your future insults, obsessive commenting on my posts or criticisms. So, feel free to obsess away, I shall be blissfully unaware.... (though I might take my photos off my profile so you cant go looking through them anymore pmsl..... OOOPS caught eh mate?  )


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i nightclub my band used to play at had the worst bouncers, just a bunch of fat blokes that thought they were hard. They were rude to the band and would take the **** out of customers. They ended up getting the sack and now the club has some ex royal marine commandos and a couple of paras working the security. They are excellent and very friendly. They aint pricks and theres less trouble because of it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Anyway, as usual you are boring the fcuking tits off me with your drivelling sh!te so I am off to put you on block. For the thickits among us (read: you) this means that I will not see any of your future insults, obsessive commenting on my posts or criticisms. So, feel free to obsess away, I shall be blissfully unaware.... (though I might take my photos off my profile so you cant go looking through them anymore pmsl..... OOOPS caught eh mate?  )


LMFAO!! what a post:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> LMFAO!! what a post:lol:


lol.... it got tedious now mate.... first the hijack of my journal, then everything I write he has to criticise or be offensive about. Everyones entitled to disagree with what you say, but there have been too many snidey comments and he seems to remember offhand a hell of a lot about what I write... not healthy IMO.

SO........ Block. Job done, he no longer exists 

Moving swiftly on....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> so is it wrong ive got all ur pics, and posts saved to a file/folder called "one day she will be mine...oh yes!!""" :cool2:


hahahaha...... bet ur not joking either you filthy pervert :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> sorry..........
> 
> Had no idea i was meant to be joking , but its ok, im sure ud kick the living **** out of me at the point of "kidnapping" you, so i'll re think the infatuation !!! Time to stop calling my female friends zara to see how it sounded :scared:


I have a mental picture of something like in the film "kiss the girls" where he has all the women locked up in cells....

....rather disturbing haha....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I was ops manager and ran a company with 200+ guys.... this was the same company I started out with in 1990.

I will pose some questions to you about things you must have experienced when running a door company with 200 + guys working for you.

1/ How did you deal with the drugs crews/lords /barons/gangsters (whatever you want to call them) sending their guys into your clubs to try and sell drugs ???

2/ How did you deal with gangs/crews constantly violently threatening your doormen ??? could be because of below.

3/ How did you deal with other gangs/crews/door companies trying to take over some of the clubs/pubs in your companies portfolio ??

4/ What tools did you carry to work ??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> I was ops manager and ran a company with 200+ guys.... this was the same company I started out with in 1990.
> 
> I will pose some questions to you about things you must have experienced when running a door company with 200 + guys working for you.
> 
> ...


Mate, if you're on ignore/block which she said she's done, she can't see what you post so pointless really posting it imo....but I've answered mine anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Robsta , She can stick her head in the sand if she wants when she can not answer the questions, too many contradictions in her posts too much bull.

You have answered and with answers that run true with that line of work.

She never ran a door company as she could not deal with those problems that any person running 200 + doormen would have to face at some point. May have been a pin up girl for them but thats about it.

I do think others may well come to the same conclusion.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> I dare say there will be many ex squaddies looking to enter the private sector with Iraq and afgan experience that no training can beat.


This is the problem that the UK circuit faces right now. I myself am ex military and the saturation of ex forces guys is unbelievable. Whats happening is guys are leaving the forces to work privately in Iraq or Afghan, but because theres so many guys trying for it, the companys out there can be really picky. The result is a lot of guys left over in the uk still wanting to do the same line of work, so at the moment the market is flooded. Add the fact that the sia have cocked up our industry and what you get is an abundance of CPO's all hunting for not much work, and the pay for the work they are hunting is slowly dropping.

My recomendation to anyone wanting to do CP is to make sure you have a backup plan, like the doors, because you could quite easily go for weeks with no work. Also it takes a couple of years to build a good contact list and start getting regular jobs.

M.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Very good advice there mike.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> Robsta , She can stick her head in the sand if she wants when she can not answer the questions, too many contradictions in her posts too much bull.
> 
> You have answered and with answers that run true with that line of work.
> 
> ...


All I'll say is I know Zara quite well  and she doesn't tell porkies mate....not at all....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

All I'll say is I know Zara quite well and she doesn't tell porkies mate....not at all....

i think it best we agree to disagree on that point robsta


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

have you thought that Zara might not use the prehistoric macho approach when dealing with the issues you raised. I imagine she deals with the issues raised in a more professional and legal manor which would explain why she was in charge of 200 people in a decent company not just running the door with some mates who are heavy handed goons.

You come off pretty sexist mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

so you have never worked the doors then ??


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Robsta , She can stick her head in the sand if she wants when she can not answer the questions, too many contradictions in her posts too much bull.
> 
> You have answered and with answers that run true with that line of work.
> 
> ...


Pin up girl lol


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

mikep81 said:


> I'm a cpo, I trained with Ronin in South Africa, and as someone else pointed out they are regarded as one of the top training providers. As someone else has also pointed out, the firearms issue for anyone non military is a tricky one. Firearms are not something that can be taught on a week long course, weapon handling is something thats learned over many years, so anyone without prior military experience would find it very hard to gain armed work. And any company that would employ people with that little experience in firearms obviously doesn't have the safety of the client at the top of their list of prioritys!
> 
> The CP circuit is very hard for work at the moment so if you want any info pm me, i'll be happy to help.
> 
> M.


Hi mate, do you work with any ex RMP CP?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> so you have never worked the doors then ??


no i haven't mate but i have several friends that do and i know they don't get involved in half the bull**** you say they should. Im sure in some crap clubs thats how its run still but the decent ones i go to people are slightly more evolved and realise its a business not a gangland enterprise lol.

A woman has as much right to do anything a man can do, get over it.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jimbo said:


> Hi mate, do you work with any ex RMP CP?


I have met a few on jobs, but don't know any personally. Saying that a good friend of mine is ex RMP CP, but from years ago, and now works on the military guard service. Why do you ask?

M.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

bull**** you say they should

1/ How did you deal with the drugs crews/lords /barons/gangsters (whatever you want to call them) sending their guys into your clubs to try and sell drugs ???

Knew them all, and they know better than to try on my door....unless a few lines were shunted my way

2/ How did you deal with gangs/crews constantly violently threatening your doormen ??? could be because of below.

Had a good old tear up and smashed 7 shades of sh!t out them

3/ How did you deal with other gangs/crews/door companies trying to take over some of the clubs/pubs in your companies portfolio ??

Ahh....I actually got stabbed in the head when another doorfirm took offense to getting a kicking, and came back on a sunday afternoon threatening the barmaid (my future mrs, who I was on the way to see as it happens)...still, saw them off though and totally bit one's nose off and half a nipple...Cos I wouldn't get off his nose and he was screaming was why they stabbed me, but a mate come out swinging a bat and they ran off....about 12-15 of them to 2 of us...but I definitely come off worse...However the police would not allow them to work the town again as they knew what would happen to them....(actually I say I come off worse...all I've got is a big scar on my head, he has no nose, or a fcuking plastic one so actually he/they probably did....(asian doorfirm from luton.......bottless fcuks)

4/ What tools did you carry to work ??

None, they were already there.....but the obligatory night sticks, and a bunch of bats behind the fromt door and bar....Also, erm heavier artillery on call


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

mikep81 said:


> I have met a few on jobs, but don't know any personally. Saying that a good friend of mine is ex RMP CP, but from years ago, and now works on the military guard service. Why do you ask?
> 
> M.


Just wanted to know how highly rated they are in the cp world. I would of thought they would be one of the best?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

jimbo said:


> Just wanted to know how highly rated they are in the cp world. I would of thought they would be one of the best?


To be honest everything in CP is word of mouth really, I know that some companys favour RMP and others don't but as with anything else, you still get guys that are crap, and guys that are good. I think the only unit thats ever regarded as constantly being of a high standard is ex special forces. The company i did my training with (Ronin, South Africa) is regarded as one of the best civilian training companys in the world, and again i know people that favour guys from that course.

Its swings and roundabouts really

M.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> bull**** you say they should
> 
> 1/ How did you deal with the drugs crews/lords /barons/gangsters (whatever you want to call them) sending their guys into your clubs to try and sell drugs ???
> 
> ...


Haven't really got the hang of this posting business yet dude have you....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I worked for 10 years.

I've worked at the same club now for 4 years and if I left there I probably wouldnt work again.

I've never gone to work tooled up although a few times in the past at nights like Westwood etc we did have extras on hand.

The worst night I ever saw was working at Lakota when a coke gang fight happened and a few guys got stabbed with glass stems. This then went into the street with one side pulling out machetes against the others. And me and 1 other guy (one of my best mates and now my kickboxing trainer) in the middle while the others stayed behind the front door.

That night was scary but it worked out ok. Most blood Ive ever seen though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Haven't really got the hang of this posting business yet dude have you....


No mate

I can just imaine the knife after stabbing you in the head, the blade all buckled and warped

akin to stabbing a concrete ball ??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It actually fractured my skull, the scar is about 6-8 inches...but they kept me waiting ages in the hospital after the x-ray and i had the hump and wanted to go looking for these fcukers, so I just left....but as it's healed I've got a like bump on my head from bone healing rather than just the scar tissue....still....looks good though.. :thumb: 

Adds to my rough, sexy, hooligan type demanour which women love....  ...well some anyway...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

That explains alot mate



Robsta said:


> It actually fractured my skull, the scar is about 6-8 inches...but they kept me waiting ages in the hospital after the x-ray and i had the hump and wanted to go looking for these fcukers, so I just left....but as it's healed I've got a like bump on my head from bone healing rather than just the scar tissue....still....looks good though.. :thumb:
> 
> Adds to my rough, sexy, hooligan type demanour which women love....  ...well some anyway...


----------

